# Singapore National Day Song



## AngelaHL (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone heard of the latest Natiuonal Day songs? Many considered them corny.

A lot of people think that the songs are meant to hold the heart strings of young people in the country.

Wonder how the expats community think.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

National songs are as corny as nationalism in general (that is: very, in my opinion).


----------



## AngelaHL (Jul 24, 2013)

*Singapore National Day Songs*

True, true. Most such songs are corny.

A few songs in previous years were actually quite good and catchy though.


----------

